# [SOLVED] Transferring a Program to Another Computer.



## Mayhew` (Feb 11, 2008)

This may sound a bit harsh, but I'm a little desperate. My Windows XP is about ready to collapse from all the system errors it's been enduring for well over a week. The computer has always had trouble cleaning itself, so I guess I saw it coming...

Dear gosh! I have programs in it that are vital to me and my business. I've been able to copy them into a writable CD, to say the least.

Programs are:
*Micrsoft Word
*Adobe Photoshop+Adobe Image Ready
*Nero
(...expensive crap :upset

Even with these programs safely copied into a writable CD, when I attempt to open them in my other computer, they refuse to open! Obviously, it has something to do with registr or security purposes. I remember have the cases for these programs with all that info in it, but I've lost them all when I moved into a new apartment.

I'm a real rookie when it comes to computers, so I can handle jokes you may come up with. But can you help me? :4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Transferring a Program to Another Computer.*

you cannot copy them, they must be reinstalled.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Transferring a Program to Another Computer.*

You need to install them from the installation media.


----------



## Mayhew` (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Transferring a Program to Another Computer.*

Rofl. Well that was simple o-O.
Now it felt like I just wasted your time. At the every least, you both have my thanks! <3:laugh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Transferring a Program to Another Computer.*

You're welcome, sorry the news isn't better. :smile:


----------



## qnerve (Feb 29, 2008)

What about copying the whole drive to the next with "Acronis" or something like that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That would also transfer the wrong hardware configuration to the other system with predictable results.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Not to mention the fact you would be taking all your current problems with you.


----------

